# Occupational therapy



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

My first post-be gentle with me please.

My hubby is applying for a job in dubai (hes at the second interview point). I would love to live abroad again-bit bored of england. 

I have almost finished my second year of occupational therapy. I plan on staying here and finishing my degree. I have heard that in order to get a license to practice you need 2 years experience-can anyone confirm this? The answer to this may mean I give up my degree or don't move. I have checked the DOH website and it just says that the page in under development.

Also if we do move I need to do my third practice placement next summer or Sept-to Dec is anyone apple accredited and wanting a 3rd year student? Great for your CPD etc! I'm at Derby Uni.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Danielle

That is my understanding, i.e., that you have to have 2 years experience, or at least that was the information I was given by the DOH. Too bad the website is under construction, but hopefully it'll be better than it used to be. It was totally useless and uninformative before.

If I find out anything different, though, I'll be sure to let you know

Nola


----------

